# Application de streaming depuis NAS



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2011)

salut,
Utilisant un NAS Syno, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application efficace (je dis bien efficace, hein?) qui permet de steamer aussi bien des musiques que des vidéos depuis mon serveur vers mon iPad.
Merci.


----------

